# 86gr or 100gr?



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

Should I use a 86 or 100 grain bullet for a 243?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I would have to say 100, that is waht I have used for years and it works great. Still not much kick out of the .243 even with a 100 grain bullet.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

which ever shoots the best out of your gun


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you can get the Barnes TSX to shoot well out of your rifle the 85gr will most likely perform as well or better than most 100gr bullets.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

I have both, reloaded. I haven't really shot much of the 100, but I had about 7 shots within 1 inch with the 86, from about 100 yds. So I know that those would shoot good.


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have always used the 100gr for deer and used the 86gr for wolves in alaska but never tried it on deer.

If it was up to me i would stick with 100gr just because it works well for larger game and the accuracy difference was very small campared to the size of target. Good luck!


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

got one. Used the 100s. Will get pics if the camera starts to work.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

100 or 105 for deer. I use Hornady 100's. I use sierra 85 for coyote. Like them both.


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> 100 or 105 for deer. I use Hornady 100's. I use sierra 85 for coyote. Like them both.


I used the 100s, and already got 1


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

good choice


----------



## texasdeerhunter (Mar 24, 2009)

100 it will penetrate better and go through bone easyer.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I think one of the biggest disservice's gun & ammo companies every did to the shooting public was to market the 243 as the perfect rifle for both varmints & deer. I long ago proved to myself the 243 is a great coyote round but a marginal deer round under all but perfect conditions, and I killed more than my share of both with it....

If you have to use a 243, use nothing but a premium 100 grain like a Barnes or Nosler Partition. Stay away from the Nosler Ballistic Tip for deer in the 243 as it just doesn't hold together with enough consistency.

Best option is to use that 243 for coyotes and get a 25-06, 270, 30-06, etc, for your deer hunting...


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use Serria 85 gr. HPBT game kings for all my 243 shooting. I have harvested some big UPPER Michigan deer with it in the big woods as well as the cedar swamps. 
I would recommend the 243 to any body for deer hunting. It does take the right bullet though.
I personally don't think a deer is any tougher than a youte.

 Al


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Better to throw the 243 away since deer have armor plating and anything less than a .338 Lapua will bounce off.


----------

